# Seeking Gamers in the Golden Triangle



## Mordus (Mar 25, 2007)

Folks, looking for 2-4 experienced games in the Guelph, Kitchener, Waterloo, and Cambridge areas.  Will host and etc.  You just need your dice and team spirit!  If interested, take a look at the following thread...

http://www.forgedrpg.com/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1173820551/0#0

Thanks,

Mordus


----------

